# Breadmachine TR400 Breadman Express...question



## kiwimutti (Mar 22, 2004)

...each recipe for bread machines say " put all ingredients in the pan _*in the order specified by manufacturer"*_

I dont have a user booklet for it...so does anyone have a breadman breadmaker (mines a TR400 Breadman Express)

..and can you tell me the magic order







does it really matter?...

I did make some but it turned out a little dry...


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

It's to put wet ingredients in first!


----------



## kiwimutti (Mar 22, 2004)

THANKYOU It had to be wet or dry...so I did it dry of coarse...

do you know if I do it all at the same time, wet first, but then straight away dry, but all at the very start?
or do I wait till the beep?...actually I cant imagine why i'd wait for the beep unless the yeast was in with the wet stuff...

I made some last night but my friend walked past the machine and it was smoking and smelling like burnt...so she turned it off







I think I just must have spilt flour on the wee element..anyhow it wouldnt resume where it left off..., had just finished rising by the looks, so I put it in the oven and it actually was pretty yum and successful in the end...(pear and carrot







)


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

When I've used my bread machine, you put everything in at the beginning, wet first then dry, yeast at the very end.

The bread machine models I know have a beep much later in the cooking cycle which is when you'd add other ingredients like raisins. Raisins etc are too heavy and if you add them at the beginning, they'll all settle to the bottom. The beep signals when the dough in the machine is strong enough to hold them up so they're evenly dispersed.


----------



## kiwimutti (Mar 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Samjm*
When I've used my bread machine, you put everything in at the beginning, wet first then dry, yeast at the very end.

The bread machine models I know have a beep much later in the cooking cycle which is when you'd add other ingredients like raisins. Raisins etc are too heavy and if you add them at the beginning, they'll all settle to the bottom. The beep signals when the dough in the machine is strong enough to hold them up so they're evenly dispersed.

ok, thankyou! that does make sense...

the last two loaves have not been full ones...just rose half way...is that a crappy recipe?...or maybe ment for a smaller pan...?...recipe says 1.5 lb loaf...which is what I thought mine is...

actually it probably was the recipe...because i had to add water because it was too thick, machine squeaking etc...

man, im slowely learning







the bread was eadible enough to have with our pumpkin soup today at least


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

the last two loaves have not been full ones...just rose half way...is that a crappy recipe?...or maybe ment for a smaller pan...?...recipe says 1.5 lb loaf...which is what I thought mine is...
Bread machine bread is often denser than "normal" bread.

Might be the kind of yeast you're using. Also, the kind of flour you use will have an effect.

Quote:

actually it probably was the recipe...because i had to add water because it was too thick, machine squeaking etc...
I think too much water can cause loaves to not rise properly. By adding water you may weaken the gluten and make it less able to rise and hold itself up (does that make sense?).

My machine says to add water if the dough is making a knocking sound as the machine mixes it. My machine will sometimes squeak, but I've never added water then.


----------



## kiwimutti (Mar 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Samjm*

My machine will sometimes squeak, but I've never added water then.









it sounded like someone was being killed up there! dh got such a fright he pulled the plug...(thats the second time someone has freaked out and stopped it midway...







bread machines are so much fun eh?

the one that worked the best so far was a plain white bread though a tad dry...the next best was the carrot/pear bread, was rising beautifuully till my friend pushed all the buttons and stopped it







...seems to be the whole wheat/flaxseed/oat recipe that is the half pan one...very dense I guess.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

seems to be the whole wheat/flaxseed/oat recipe that is the half pan one...very dense I guess.
I understand completely! I posted a thread today asking if anyone had good healthy bread machine recipes. My machine makes great white bread, but I'm struggling with whole wheat etc.


----------



## kiwimutti (Mar 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Samjm*
I understand completely! I posted a thread today asking if anyone had good healthy bread machine recipes. My machine makes great white bread, but I'm struggling with whole wheat etc.

i was just thinking we need to ask, because someone must be getting it down by now...then i read your post again...off to find your thread


----------

